# Recordings you didn't like at first but now like...



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

What recordings do you have that at first you didn't like but now you do like?
:tiphat:


----------



## kracker (Jun 20, 2020)

Brahms Symphonies(minus the first one)

Yes I'm weird.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Martha Argerich's recording of Chopin's 1st piano concerto. I initially found it hard to take her more mercurial flights of fancy, which occasionally seemed to me to stretch the piece beyond truly musical limits, but I've warmed to it over the decades and some of the sheer pianism is stunning.


----------

